# Malware ad being presented.



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

When I go to this thread-
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=440782

I see this-









I believe due to this ad-









Which links to this-
http://www.fun-media-player.com/med...EV&t3&t=1615&gclid=CJqtt7nghMMCFRQQ7AodIFUAxQ


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

How about now?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

FYI, MS Security Essential just alerted:

BrowserModifier:Win32/KipodToolsCby

Maybe related?? I removed.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I got the same thing, but works now


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Seems ok now..


----------

